# Rabbit people HEEEELLLLLPPPP



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive been approached by someone I know as apparently Ive got a rep for knowing how to rehome animals , right now for the sad bit, you may need tissues. The lady who approached me was driving down the main A62 in Huddersfield when she saw 2 rabbits run across the road in front of the car, several hours later she had them safely in her car, she took them home and started advertising that she had found them, someone rang and told her a man had found out his wife was pregnant, decided the rabbits were too much trouble and opened the hutch and shooed them away . They have been living rough for 9 months, all through the bad winter snow. They are according to the vet young male rabbits who are un neutered and have many cuts and scratches which are superfical (sp). The woman who took them in cant keep them but its highly important to her that they go to a house where they will have lots of attention and be able to binky and play, they will need neutering and innoculating etc. I will have piccies for you shortly , can anyone help find them a place where they can be totally spoilt and totally loved?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would offer but i really cant take on any more intact males 

poor poor bunnies, they are so lucky to still be alive


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Lil Miss, if you know anyone who you think can help give them a prod in this direction wont you.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh my god is that brown dirt of the white one!!!! they look in such a state

poor poor bunnies  i really wish i could help why cant they be snipped


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG those poor rabbits, I wish I could help


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww what poor buns, some people really don't have hearts at all. i really hope they find a loving home. Their so lucky to be alive, someone's looking after these little ones.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Apparently they are peeing on each other (is that an intact male thing?) so that is probably the brown marks I would guess . They are in a v small cage but its safer than where they were. I think they would be fine to have neutered but I dont think the lady who has them is wanting to pay to have it done especially as she cant keep them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have never known intact bucks to pee on each other :s

im sure they would be fine to be snipped, but i dont have the space to keep them seperate till i could get them done and for 6 weeks after, my spare hutches already have some bun in them!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i have never known intact bucks to pee on each other :s


Rhythm used to spray all over Reed all the time  Obviously not to that extent tho :cursing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Rhythm used to spray all over Reed all the time  Obviously not to that extent tho :cursing:


Is it because they are in such a small cage that its worse? Should I tell her to bath them maybe?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ah spraying makes more sense, probably because they are in a new territory, to be honest at the moment i wouldnt bath them, they have had enough stress for now, too much stress could cause them to go into stasis.
i would just leave them to settle for a few days, and give them a bath after the weekend


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> ah spraying makes more sense, probably because they are in a new territory, to be honest at the moment i wouldnt bath them, they have had enough stress for now, too much stress could cause them to go into stasis.
> i would just leave them to settle for a few days, and give them a bath after the weekend


Thanks hun, I'll send her an email to tell her that, she did say they are incredilbly friendly which is amazing when you consider how they have lived the last 9 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah probably 
And as Lil Miss said I would leave them for now, maybe bath them after the weekend but it won't get rid of the staining that will come out as they moult :huh:


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Wherebouts are the rabbits? Sorry if its already been posted. I can't offer them a home but it may help to post location  I hope they can find new homes soon they look lovely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aw poor little guys  hope they find a new home soon xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

catloveralicia said:


> Wherebouts are the rabbits? Sorry if its already been posted. I can't offer them a home but it may help to post location  I hope they can find new homes soon they look lovely


Good point , Theyre in Huddersfield in west yorkshire.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just seen the photos, so sad. Whereabouts are you/the rabbits? I'm in Cornwall, so probably too far away to help. :-(

Edited to add: just read that they are in West Yorkshire. I really hope somebody will be able to offer them a good home. Thank god they're not in any worse condition given what's happened to them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hel_79 said:


> Just seen the photos, so sad. Whereabouts are you/the rabbits? I'm in Cornwall, so probably too far away to help. :-(
> 
> Edited to add: just read that they are in West Yorkshire. I really hope somebody will be able to offer them a good home. Thank god they're not in any worse condition given what's happened to them.


Im coming to Cornwall in October, you never they might still be looking then, for their sake I hope they arent though


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

intacked males do pee on each other its a sign of dominance


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> intacked males do pee on each other its a sign of dominance


peeing and spraying are different, spraying is a sign of dominance, under normal circumstances they do not do it to the extent that has obviously gone on here, they are obviously very stressed and unsure of their new environment.
hopefully they will settle down in a few days, but if they dont they may need separating until they are snipped as intact bucks can get very tetchy towards each other


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BUMP!!! Could anyone who is a member of any rabbit forums please cross post this for me, they really do need to be settled in a caring home with a decent hutch as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> BUMP!!! Could anyone who is a member of any rabbit forums please cross post this for me, they really do need to be settled in a caring home with a decent hutch as soon as possible.


:thumbsup: Done


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Why would you not tell me this TDM? Im very angry face with you :lol:

Where in Hudds are they? (pm me)

How is their health in general? xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

You might have to becareful btw TDM, If they have been living in the wild for months they are high risk that they might have some nasty virus'  If they are around Huddersfield too and in an area like I live in then wild rabbits are everywhere and myxo has been confirmed in some parts of yorkshire this summer.

It might be a good idea to keep them quarentined or only let them go to a rabbit free home. Im not 100% though but i'm sure someone will set it straight if im wrong 

Just worth a thought  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> You might have to becareful btw TDM, If they have been living in the wild for months they are high risk that they might have some nasty virus'  If they are around Huddersfield too and in an area like I live in then wild rabbits are everywhere and myxo has been confirmed in some parts of yorkshire this summer.
> 
> It might be a good idea to keep them quarentined or only let them go to a rabbit free home. Im not 100% though but i'm sure someone will set it straight if im wrong
> 
> Just worth a thought  xx


So long as they are in quarantine for 4 weeks (either in their new home or where they are) it should be fine, I doubt very much if they have been in direct contact with any wildies so they are no more of a risk than any other rabbit


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Bernie! I wasn't sure and didnt want anything bad to happen to any bunnies  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I sent you a message on msn linking you to this thread hun, didnt you get it? The huge problem is the woman who has them also has rabbits of her own, they are in her rabbits clean out cage and that is sat on top of their hutch, she has nowhere else to put them . Apparently the vet wounds are either from fighting with rabbits or a badger , she hasnt seen them fighting with each other since theyve been together at her house though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I sent you a message on msn linking you to this thread hun, didnt you get it? The huge problem is the woman who has them also has rabbits of her own, they are in her rabbits clean out cage and that is sat on top of their hutch, she has nowhere else to put them . Apparently the vet wounds are either from fighting with rabbits or a badger , she hasnt seen them fighting with each other since theyve been together at her house though.


 Has she not got a shed or anywhere that they can go for now?
She really needs to get them away from her own as she is putting her rabbits at risk, are her own rabbits vaccinated for both Myxi & VHD?
Also I would suggest she puts her rabbits on a 28 day course of Panacur/Lapizole just to be on the safe side.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Has she not got a shed or anywhere that they can go for now?
> She really needs to get them away from her own as she is putting her rabbits at risk, are her own rabbits vaccinated for both Myxi & VHD?
> Also I would suggest she puts her rabbits on a 28 day course of Panacur/Lapizole just to be on the safe side.


Ive sent you a PM but she has nowhere else to put them .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have avoided this thread but the urge is to strong. I have empty indoor cages and can keep them inside but I already have two awaiting the snip so it is really not ideal. And am still got a poorly bun who is still inside so can't do it till they are back out! 

I sound like I am making a load of excuses but all I am saying is that maybe in a week and no home is found I may be able to. ARGH!!


----------

